# Satellite internet pros and cons



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

My SIL has a pretty rural place in Manistee County. Looks like satellite internet is the only option. Any recommendations or horror stories on providers and what to expect as far as speed, cost, reliability?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have Excede Internet, we get a discount via PIE&G due to being a rural customer. Hugh's Net is the other option.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My buddy had satellite in Memphis, MI up until a year or two ago. I don't remember who the provider was. The service was always reliable AFAIK, but it was terribly slow. 

I'll be blunt: If you rely on the internet for your career, main source of media, or streaming anything then satellite is pretty horrible. Very slow and long latency response times. Forget about streaming anything like netflix or youtube, or downloading/uploading large files in a reasonable amount of time. 

However, if it's just day-to-day internet stuff like checking facebook and email you'll be fine.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

We use Hughesnet at work and it's ok for what we use it for, email and browsing. Just like d_rek described, its the 2016 equivalent of dial up. If you use a lot of data, you're better off to get a business data plan. If you get the homeowner plan, you'll blow through your data allowance in no time. When that happens they slow you down to a crawl until the next data cycle. If you have another option, I'd go with that.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Some places the only chose you have are satellite or cell. What sucks is both are data restricted.

Satellite can suffer at times due to weather. Though mine doesn't seem to as much as it used to. But I don't document it.

The plus on satellite over cell is you can hook it to a router and anyone and any computer can use it. With a cell phone and hotspot, you can take the phone anywhere.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm thinking a 4G cell hotspot with booster antenna, if needed, might be the way to go. If I have 2 bars on 4G I can stream.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

The one thing I miss about the big city is fiber optic cable and high speed web.
DISH, for my satellite TV here in Wellston, goes out frequently with every change in the weather/clouds to the southwest...sometimes all day. I fact it's out right now all morning. For dependability in my business communications I had to go with KALTEL (the monopoly) land line and their DSL box for internet.
I had them kick it up a notch to 1.5MB download and .65MB upload, $29.95 a month additional to the landline. I also use a wireless router from the desktop to 2 laptop computers.
With all the Gov't fees and taxes the bill is $69.00 total and the landline is still available for regular calling or faxes. Keeps the El Cheapo cell phone cost reasonable when it comes to data by linking into my own router.
I have no problem with video, Youtube or live TV if the satellite goes out, or with gaming like slot casinos. Big files or large updates into my laptop I wait until I can go past the library or other high speed hot spots in Manistee or Cadillac. Life is slower here in the sticks.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Wireless is the way to go. Faster and cheaper. I can't even get satellite internet where I live. lol I use Verizon Wireless and on the edge of 3G and 4G coverage. Works great. Never a single outage in over 4 years, unlike my satellite TV. I work remotely from home with it, linked up to headquarters in Chicago. Another benefit is that you don't need a router or anything to run multiple devices. All wireless. Another is that you can take your internet connection anywhere with you.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Wireless is the way to go. Faster and cheaper. I can't even get satellite internet where I live. lol I use Verizon Wireless and on the edge of 3G and 4G coverage. Works great. Never a single outage in over 4 years, unlike my satellite TV. I work remotely from home with it, linked up to headquarters in Chicago. Another benefit is that you don't need a router or anything to run multiple devices. All wireless. Another is that you can take your internet connection anywhere with you.


Do you have the booster? I'm currently running the Verizon jet pack to access my companies vpn and sometimes my system locks up and I have to reboot. I fly through data on my 4g too. Guess satellite is out of the cards.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

chuckinduck said:


> Do you have the booster? I'm currently running the Verizon jet pack to access my companies vpn and sometimes my system locks up and I have to reboot. I fly through data on my 4g too. Guess satellite is out of the cards.


No booster.Just the straight Jet Pack. No VPN connection problems or hiccups once I found a good spot for it. The reception with it is not as good as my Verizon cell phone. I found a window to hang the Jet Pack in that I get good reception and just leave it there plugged in. That way it gets good reception and I can pick it's signal up from anywhere in the house and pretty much anywhere on the property.

Our company tried satellite, even when they were down state. Terrible. Lasted a whole week or so before they told Hughes to come get their garbage. lol They put a dish on each of our remote buildings for a "wireless" connection to the main building. Everything was through VPN. Constant connection interruptions with it, so we kept getting corrupt documents, bad data transfers, and always waiting for the VPN connection to reset. VERY annoying and frustrating.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'll have to try finding a better signal with mine then. Glad I didn't look into satellite any deeper. Sounds like I would've been severely disappointed.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Just got rid of our satellite internet. Reliable youtube was challenging and data was limited unless you gave up your left leg. Charter Spectrum is da shiz nit. Best thing I've seen yet for my area and truly unlimited.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> Just got rid of our satellite internet. Reliable youtube was challenging and data was limited unless you gave up your left leg. Charter Spectrum is da shiz nit. Best thing I've seen yet for my area and truly unlimited.


 Is that cable? I loved cable internet when I lived downstate. Still about 4 miles away from here. Unlimited and I'd stream music and videos all day long. Only time it slowed was when school let out. lol


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Is that cable? I loved cable internet when I lived downstate. Still about 4 miles away from here. Unlimited and I'd stream music and videos all day long. Only time it slowed was when school let out. lol


Sure is. The kids can actually update their xbox games without using a months worth of data on an update. lol In the Friday night video thread I have to pause a video before going to the next or two are playing at once and without buffering.. Crazy how well this delivers.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> Sure is. The kids can actually update their xbox games without using a months worth of data on an update. lol In the Friday night video thread I have to pause a video before going to the next or two are playing at once and without buffering.. Crazy how well this delivers.



Heck yeah. I forgot about my Call of Duty days. lol Playing Call of Duty online, kids upstairs streaming movies, and I'm streaming music or videos downstairs, and not a hiccup or overage charges. One reimbursement I sent to work for internet overages with my Verizon Jetpack was $180, 12GB over my 8GB allowance, for a bunch of GoTo Meeting conferences.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Man and I thought I was on to my next option. No cable on my road. Or natural gas. Thanks lapeer county. lol


----------

